# Modbus DLL/ VB.net für Beckhoff CX



## softwareheini (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei Wago gibts ne Modbus DLL mit der ich über VB.net
Variablen in und von der Steuerung schreiben / lesen kann oder
wo ich mir Realwerte in ein Excel Mappe holen kann.

Gibts sowas für Beckhoff CX Steuerung auch?
Oder gibt es hier andere Wege die zum Ziel führen?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

mfg

softwareheini


----------



## pvbrowser (26 Mai 2010)

softwareheini schrieb:


> bei Wago gibts ne Modbus DLL mit der ich über VB.net
> Variablen in und von der Steuerung schreiben / lesen kann oder
> wo ich mir Realwerte in ein Excel Mappe holen kann.
> 
> Gibts sowas für Beckhoff CX Steuerung auch?


Modbus ist ein offener Standard.
Warum sollte die Modbus DLL für Wago dann nicht auch für Beckhoff gehen ?
Wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, hätten die ja am Standard vorbei gearbeitet.



softwareheini schrieb:


> Oder gibt es hier andere Wege die zum Ziel führen?


Ja, KEIN VB nehmen.
Siehe unser Projekt http://pvbrowser.org


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Mai 2010)

Modbus ist Modbus. Da ist es eigentlich egal was hinten dran hängt. Sollte also auch mit der Beckhoff seinen Dienst verrichten.


----------



## seeba (30 Mai 2010)

http://code.google.com/p/nmodbus/
Sehr gut!


----------

